# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  PSA Anstieg !?

## wolfi65

Hallo Mitstreiter, ich habe bei meinem Hausarzt am 24.11. eine Blutuntersuchung machen lassen ( weg. Diabetes Typ 2 ) und auch gleich den PSA feststellen lassen. PSA 21,7 !!? , vor 8 Wochen war er auf 2,41 gefallen! ( Siehe PK-Historie ) Das wäre eine PSA-VZ von 19,8 Tagen!!!
Kann es bei ADT2 zu solchen Schwankungen kommen oder hat sich die Wirkung des Bicalutamid schon verändert? oder bin ich schon Refraktär?
Ich habe am Montag Termin bei meinem Urologen. Soll ich das Bicalutamid absetzen oder erhöhen? Ich nehme zur Zeit 50 mg + Trenantone. Muss ich jetzt mit einer Progression rechnen? Meine Blutwerte waren alle OK, auch der "AP" ist schon viel besser.
Was sagt ihr dazu??

Wolfi65

----------


## LudwigS

Ich würde sicherheitshalber nochmal PSA bestimmen lassen und auch das Testosteron (unter der 2. Trenatone) dazu.


Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Wolfi,

da Du lt. deinem Profil Metastasen hast, habe ich nichts von Zometa gelesen das Du doch sehr dringendst benötisgt!

Dein Langzeit Zuckerwert HbA1c lag zuletzt bei 6,4 % mit oder Ohne Medikamente! Wenn nicht, dann solltest den HbA1c auf dem Level von 6 % und fast darunter halten, Das kann deinem Krebs nicht gut bekommen! 



> PSA 21,7 !!? , vor 8 Wochen war er auf 2,41 gefallen! ( Siehe PK-Historie ) Das wäre eine PSA-VZ von 19,8 Tagen!!!


Es könnte Ratsam sein, Casodex 150 mg einzunehmen aber mal sehen was Andere dazu schreiben!

Im Profil: Dein 1. PSA Wert am 06.06.08 ist der aPSA 314 ng/ml aPSA steht für Anfangs PSA, und am 13.06.08 2. PSA 239 ng/ml, in dem Fall das "a" weglassen! PSA und das wichtige Testosteron, immer vom selben Labor messen lasse!

Alles Gute für Dich
Helmut

----------


## LudwigS

> Es könnte Ratsam sein, Casodex 150 mg einzunehmen aber mal sehen was Andere dazu schreiben!


Es könnte bei der Ausgangssituation genau so ratsam sein Casodex wegzulassen.


Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Ludwig,

Wolfi65 sollte man ans Herz legen doch wenigstens eine *FNAB* zu machen und die entsprechenden Untersuchungen machen lassen, dann sieht man ob *Casodex* (Siehe Seite 7)positiv oder eher negativ reagiert!

Es macht kein Sinn, lange herum zu experimentieren!

Mach es Gut Ludwig,
Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Wolfi,

das PSA unter (durch, wie Ludwig meint) Casodex so explodiert, kann ich mir nach der relativ kurzen Einnahmezeit nicht vorstellen, aber nichts genaues weiss man nicht.

Auch ich würde eine FNAB mit DNA-Z empfehlen, um die echte Malignität und die Aussichtsmöglichkeiten durch HB zu erfahren. War der hohe aPSA über 300 wirklich NUR durch den PCa bedingt?

Die bisherige PSA Absenkung ist unbefriedigend. Die neueste Erhöhung könnte auch einen anderen Grund haben. Die AP Absenkung ist sehr schön, die Frage des extrem hohen aAP könnte auch andere Gründe außer den Knochenmetastasen haben, welche? Sind die anderen Organe o.k, ich kontrolliere immer die Funktion, auch durch EAV, nicht nur durch Marker?

Ich habe einen Kur-Bekannten bei meinem Onko zufällog getroffen, mit "Lungenproblemen" und einem ähnlich hohem AP, ich konnte nicht erfahren wodurch so hoch, ich glaube kaum durch Metastasen?

Wie bekannt hat die HB bei mir immerhin 8,5 Monate den PSA reduziert, auf einen niedrigeren 1. Nadir, dann ging es erneut hoch, aber nicht so explosieonsartig.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## wolfi65

Hallo Mitstreiter, könnte der PSA Anstieg auch davon kommen, dass ich seit dem vorletzten PSA, nicht mehr Casodex sondern ein billigeres Generika-Bicalutamid bekomme?

Zur Info: Ich nehme gegen Diabetes Typ 2, keine Medikamente! Ich sorge mit Gewichtreduzierung ( BMI 25 ) und täglicher Bewegung dafür, dass die Blutzuckerwerte unten bleiben.

Ich versuche erst einmal Ruhe zu bewaren, ich glaube meine Frau regt sich mehr auf als ich. 

Guß an Alle und Danke für die Antworten!

Wolfi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Wolfi



> Hallo Mitstreiter, könnte der PSA Anstieg auch davon kommen, dass ich seit dem vorletzten PSA, nicht mehr Casodex sondern ein billigeres Generika-Bicalutamid bekomme?


In den Fachinfos habe ich mal die Bioverfügbarkeit zwischen den einzelnen Generika-Herstellern gegenüber Casodex verglichen. - Die Verfügbarkeit beim Wirkstoff ist bei allen Generika identisch. 
Die minimalen Unterschiede bei den Träger- bzw. Zusatzstoffen verändern die Bioverfügbarkeit nicht, sie beeinflussen schlechtestenfalls oder vielleicht auch bestenfalls die Verträglichkeit.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## wolfi65

Hallo Mitstreiter, ich war heute bei meinem Uro! Ich habe mir gleich noch mal Blut für PSA und Testo abnehmen lassen. Ende der Woche habe ich die Werte! Mein Uro meint, wenn das PSA weiter so hoch bleibt, gibt es nur noch "Chemo"!! Gibt es wirklich nichts mehr was ich tun kann? Mein Uro ist auch nicht besonders begeistert, dass ich mich im Internet informiere! Ich stelle fest, dass er vieles was ich hier lese nicht kennt! Auf "Chemo" bin ich garnicht scharf! Geheilt werden kann ich sowiso nicht und wenn ich an die Nebenwirkungen denke, wird es mir jetzt schon übel. Ich warte noch die neuen Werte ab und hole mir eine 2. Meinung! Aber vielleicht fällt euch ja noch was ein.

Gruß von einem verunsicherten Wolfi65

----------


## Anonymous1

> Am 06.06.2008, 1. PSA auf eigenen Wunsch beim Hausarzt, Wert: 314!! Rückenschmerzen!
> Am 12.06.2008 Knochenszintigramm, Metastasen im Becken, beidseitig, in Oberschenkel, beidseitig, Wirbelsäule u. Schulter re.
> Am13.06.2008, Termin Urologe: Neuer PSA:239/ Tastbefund und Ultraschall: Prostata leicht vergrössert, asymmetrisch n. re. Casodex 50mg. ( Flare-up) Weg. Szintigramm! 
> Diclofenac Ret Ratio 100mg. Weg. Rückenschmerzen.
> Aufgrund vorliegender Befunde - Zintigr. u. PSA 239, verzicht auf Biopsie!


Hallo Wolfi,

habe Deine Historie durchgelesen und eine entscheidende Stelle zitiert. Ich kann in der Historie nichts finden, dass Dir Zometa verabreicht wird. Sollte das so sein, würde ich auch über Urologenwechsel nachdenken. In Mainz hat die Uni-Klinik eine onkologische Abteilung, - da würde ich hinmarschieren!

Gruß Dieter

http://www.klinik.uni-mainz.de/3-med...ebersicht.html

PS: Sehe soeben im Nachhinein, dass auch schon Helmut2 auf Zometa hingewiesen hat.

----------


## Harro

*Uni-Klinikum Mainz

*Hallo, Wolfi, dem Vorschlag von Dieter würde ich unbedingt Folge leisten, bevor hier mit Chemo-Therapeutika herumexperimentiert wird. Man könnte wohl auch Trenantone gegen Eligard austauschen wegen der besseren Wirkung. 

*"Der einzige Mist auf dem nichts wächst ist der Pessimist"
*(Theodor Heuss)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle miteinander,

da in Anbetracht des hohen aPSA auf eine Biopsie verzichtet worden war, wohl aber durch das Skelett CT Metasen an geschilderten Stellen nachgewiesen wurde, ist es in der Tat - wie schon von einigen bemerkt - Zometa als Anfangstherapie ein Muß. 

Ohne weiteren Aufschluss - ob auch noch andere Therapiemöglichkeiten offen gestanden hätten, hätte man - aus meiner Sicht - sich Gewissheit über die Zusammensetzung des Tumors machen sollen.

Wohlwissend, dass es sich hier um eine systemische Erkrankung handelt, bleibt die Zusammensetzung mit einer Ploidiebestimmung für eine gezielte weitere Therapie - aus meiner Sicht - ein Muß. 

Grüsse und eine glückliche Hand.

Hans-J.

----------


## JürgenS

> .... Man könnte wohl auch Trenantone gegen Eligard austauschen wegen der besseren Wirkung.


Ich höre immer wieder, dass Eligard eine bessere Wirkung hat als Trenantone (beide enthalten den gleichen Wirkstoff Leuprorelin Acetat). Gibt es eigentlich Beweise dafür, oder wird es nur aufgrund der doppelten Wirkstoffmenge bei Eligard angenommen. Mein Urologe meint auf Nachfrage, dass es keinen Unterschied bei der Wirkung gibt.
In den USA wird Trenantone unter dem Namen Lupron vermarktet, auch mit der doppelten Wirkstoffmenge. Handeln Takeda und Urologen fahrlässig, indem sie Trenantone in Deutschland anbieten, bzw verordnen?

Gruss
JürgenS

----------


## Harro

*Übernommene Weisheit

*Hallo, JürgenS, meine Weisheit stammt zugegebenermaßen hier aus Forumsbeiträgen. Wenn es sich bei Eligard nur um die doppelte Wirkstoffmenge Leuprorelin Acetat im Vergleich zu Trenantone handelt, sollte man das natürlich berücksichtigen und bei einer Empfehlung darauf aufmerksam machen. Also vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis. Ich hatte mich damals für Zoladex entschieden und war mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden.

*"Je öfter eine Dummheit wiederholt wird, desto mehr bekommt sie den Anschein der Klugheit"
*(Francois Marie Voltaire)

P.S.: Zitat gilt natürlich nicht für Dich JürgenS oder solche Forumsbenutzer, die schon wie ich ohne Kenntnis der Umstände Eligard empfohlen haben.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Jürgen,




> Handeln Takeda und Urologen fahrlässig, indem sie Trenantone in Deutschland anbieten, bzw verordnen?


Sicher nicht. Trenantone und Enantone sind zugelassene Medikamente. Vor Jahren hat mal entweder im BPS- oder im KISP-Forum (die damals nebeneinanderher existierten) zu den Gründen geschrieben, warum die Präparate in Deutschland nur die halbe Wirkstoffmenge gegenüber Lupron besitzen. Der Beitrag wird kaum noch aufzufinden sein, leider auch nicht im Forumextrakt, jedenfalls habe ich ihn nicht gefunden. Ich kriege es auch nicht mehr zusammen, aber es war überraschend trivial.
Auch mein Urologe hat die Beobachtung gemacht, dass von allen in Deutschland handelsüblichen LHRH-Analoga Eligard am besten (schnellsten) wirkt. Mit Abarelix hat er allerdings keine praktische Erfahrung.

Ralf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

bei mir hat die Umstellung von Trenantone auf das "stärkere" Eligard nach 1 Jahr der Einnahme, bei schon steigendem PSA, nichts bewirkt. Auch die Gabe von Abarelix kürzlich, hatte keine Wirkung auf den PSA.

Das mag bei funktionierender HB mit geribger Malignität anders sein. Nur bei wem mit weitem Fortschritt oder überhaupt, mit erhöhter durch DNA -Z. festgestellter Malignität, funktioniert die HB längerfristig?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Generika

*Ein Arzneimittel mit einem neuen Wirkstoff wird als Erstanbieter- oder Originalpräparat bezeichnet. Dieses Arzneimittel ist zunächst patentgeschützt. Als Generikum (Mehrzahl: Generika) wird ein Arzneimittel bezeichnet, das eine wirkstoffgleiche Kopie dieses unter einem bestimmten Markennamen vertriebenen Medikaments ist. Vom Originalpräparat kann sich ein Generikum aber durch Hilfsstoffe unterscheiden - oder die Art und Weise, wie es hergestellt wurde.
Leider blockieren Pharma-Firmen billigere Nachahmerprodukte. Siehe da zu diesen Bericht.

*"Lügen ist nur dann ein Laster, wenn es Böses stiftet, dagegen eine sehr große Tugend, wenn dadurch Gutes bewirkt wird"
*(Francois Marie Voltaire)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## JürgenS

> ...
> 
> Das mag bei funktionierender HB mit geribger Malignität anders sein. Nur bei wem mit weitem Fortschritt oder überhaupt, mit erhöhter durch DNA -Z. festgestellter Malignität, funktioniert die HB längerfristig?
> 
> Gruß Konrad


 Hallo Konrad,

bei mir. Ich poste dies eigentlich nur, um neuen HBlern zu zeigen, dass eine HB auch längerfristig funktionieren kann, damit sie Mut schöpfen und nicht in Pessimismus versinken. Man sollte allerdings nicht zu sehr auf den PSA-Wert schielen und jeden Schritt so lange wie möglich ausreizen.
Häufige Urologen- und Therapie- sowie Medikamentenwechsel sollte man, wenn möglich vermeiden, das bringt meistens nichts.

Hier ein grober Verlauf:
11/03 aPSA 267 ng/ml GS 8 (3+5) 9/10 Stanzen positiv, lt Uro Prognose ungünstig und statistische
          Wahrscheinlichkeit von Metastasen sehr groß, (konnten aber nicht nachgewiesen werden).
02/04 Anfang HB 1 ( Enantone).
07/04 Pelvine Lymphadenektomie 2/22 LK positiv.
02/05 HB 2 (Enantone + Casodex 50mg)
12/06 Flutamid statt Casodex (Casodex hat gedreht)
10/08 Flutamid abgesetzt da kontinuierlicher PSA-Anstieg (hat gedreht?) Szintigramm o.B.
          Das Ende der HB-Fahnenstange scheint erreicht zu sein

Das alles ging einher mit einer radikalen Ernährungsumstellung, vegetarisch mit  hohem Sojaanteil, seit Juli 06 mit ca. 12g Vit C oral tägl., Einnahme von Heilpilzen und den üblichen NEM. Als Folge der HB habe ich mir wie erwartet eine Osteoporose eingehandelt und kann  nur an jeden der eine HB macht appellieren,  unbedingt auf die Knochengesundheit zu achten,  mindestens mit Kalzium, Magnesium, Vit D und Bor.

Ich habe bewusst auf eine DHB verzichtet, da ich bei dem hohen PSA und GS keine Chance auf Erreichen des Leibowitz-Modells gesehen habe und Soja eine ähnliche Wirkung wie Finasterid hat (wenn man Equol bilden kann).  Ausserdem bin ich der Ansicht, dass wenn keine Aussicht besteht, den Krebs mit einem der beliebten Erstschläge oder vollen Breitseiten permanent zu vernichten, man  den Primärtumor nicht zu sehr in eine existentielle Bedrängnis bringen sollte, da er dann umgehend mit einer höheren Maglignität antwortet (Folkman lässt grüßen). Ferner glaube ich, dass Vitamin C (hoch dosiert) und Soja (Genistein) anti-angiogenesisch wirken und die Metastasenbildung hemmen können (das gilt ebenso für hoch dosiertes Fischöl). Ich habe mich trotz aller gelegentlich auftauchenden Warnungen in der einen oder anderen Studie nicht beirren lassen und meinen Weg fortgesetzt.  Das sind alles kleine Bausteine, von denen ich glaube , dass sie zur Länge der HB beigetragen haben, und die mich auch weiter begleiten werden.

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich wahrscheinlich schon mindestens fünf Jahre vor der Erstdiagnose an Krebs erkrankt war und entsprechend fünf Jahre ein ungewolltes WW (also waiting without watching) gemacht habe, kann man eigentlich nicht  meckern. Man kann sich auch Szenarien ausmalen, was geschehen wäre, wenn der Krebs in einem früheren Stadium entdeckt worden wäre, RPE oder RT mit negativem oder positivem Ausgang usw. usw.(vor zehn Jahren waren  Op- und RT-Techniken ja auch nicht  das was sie heute sind).

Nächste Woche schlägt die Stunde der Wahrheit, habe dann meinen Termin beim Uro und werde dann über die nächsten Schritte entscheiden.

Gruß
JürgenS

----------


## Harro

*Ab wann ein Karzinom ?

*Hallo, Jürgen, Du hast zwar in wesentlichen Teilen vermerkt, wie sich Deine PKH darstellt. Da ein Profil von Dir fehlt, ist mir auch Dein Alter nicht bekannt. Sicher ist da irgendwo am Anfang Deiner Zugehörigkeit zu diesem Forum etwas vermerkt. Du gehst davon aus, wahrscheinlich schon fünf Jahre vor der Erstdiagnose an Krebs erkrankt gewesen zu sein. Da Du auch den Namen Leibowitz oben einfließen lässt, könnte man vermuten, dass Du über dessen Verlautbarungen bestens im Bilde bist. Anlässlich eines Vortrages von Dr. Bob Leibowitz in Montabaur überraschte er die dort anwesenden Zuhörer - es waren auch Urologen dabei - mit dem launigen Hinweis: "Wenn ihnen also ihr Urologe erzählt, da haben wir aber gerade noch mal Glück, gehabt, dass wir ihren PK rechtzeitig entdeckt haben, dann hat sie dieser Arzt des erste Mal belogen, denn als  man den Tumor mit dem Finger erfühlen konnte, da hatte der schon 20 Jahre vorher begonnen zu wachsen."
Lieber Jürgen, ich wünsche Dir ein glückliches Händchen für die richtige Entscheidung. Entscheidung macht frei.

*"Mir gefallen auch unter den Menschen die Ruinen besser als die Museen"
*(Karl Heinrich Waggerl)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## wolfi65

> *Uni-Klinikum Mainz*
> 
> Hallo, Wolfi, dem Vorschlag von Dieter würde ich unbedingt Folge leisten, bevor hier mit Chemo-Therapeutika herumexperimentiert wird. Man könnte wohl auch Trenantone gegen Eligard austauschen wegen der besseren Wirkung. 
> 
> *"Der einzige Mist auf dem nichts wächst ist der Pessimist"*
> (Theodor Heuss)
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Hallo Mitstreiter, ich habe heute einen Teil meiner neuen Blutwerte bekommen ( 01.12.08 ) PSA= 30,9 u. Testo= 45 ng/ml !!!? Mein Testo lag beim letztenmal bei 35 ng/ml ! Das bedeutet, dass die "ADT2" nicht richtig funktioniert! Am Testo kann man das glaube ich sehen! Meine Urologe meinte noch vor Wochen, dass es nicht nötig sei, Testosteron zu messen!!
Da hatte ich zwar einen PSA von 2,41 aber einen Testo der auch da noch zu hoch war. Er hätte eigentlich weiter sinken müssen. Soll ich jetzt auf "Eligard" umsteigen? Das Bicalutamid erhöhen? Ich habe mir auf jeden Fall schon mal einen Termin für eine 2.Meinung, in der Uro-Onkologie in Mainz, geholt! Der ist am Freitag,12.12.08,wäre ich privatversichert hätte ich schon am Montag, einen Termin bekommen. Ich habe auch die Hotline in Heidelberg angerufen, die hatten auch keine Erklärung fur den PSA- Anstieg nach so kurzer Zeit. Mal sehen was der Termin in der Klinik bringt!

Wenn ihr für mich Tipps habt, ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Noch nicht ganz ohne Hoffnung, Wolfi65

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo Mitstreiter, ich habe heute einen Teil meiner neuen Blutwerte bekommen ( 01.12.08 ) PSA= 30,9 u. Testo= 45 ng/ml !!!? Mein Testo lag beim letztenmal bei 35 ng/ml ! Das bedeutet, dass die "ADT2" nicht richtig funktioniert! Am Testo kann man das glaube ich sehen! Meine Urologe meinte noch vor Wochen, dass es nicht nötig sei, Testosteron zu messen!!



Nach meinem Dafürhalten kann hier beim Testosteron was nicht stimmen.

1. Was wurde gemessen, Testosteron oder freies Testosteron 
2. Stimmen die Maßeinheiten?

Schau dir nochmal genau den Laborbefund an.

Die Normalwerte für Testosteron liegen zwischen 3 und 8 ng/ml
oder 10 - 28 nmol/l

Freies Testosteron liegt normal zwischen 25 und 150 pg/ml


Gruss Ludwig

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ludwig,

auch ich habe immer Probleme mit den genannten Testowerten von Anderen, es sollte immer das Freie- bzw Gesamttestosteron genannt werden, sonst kann man wirklich die Absenkung und Nadir nicht beurteilen.

Bei steigendem Testo und PSA, ist wie bekannt, das Absetzen vom Antiandrogen zu überlegen und die Einnahme von  Ketokonazol eine Alternative, !! Leberwerte.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## LudwigS

Ich würde von Enantone/Trenantone nicht auf Eligard wechseln.
Wenn auch die Dosis bei Eligard höher ist, ist es doch mit Leuprorelin der gleiche Wirkstoff.
Geholfen hat ein paar mal hier im Forum der Umstieg auf Zoladex.
Das ist mit Goserilin ein anderer Wirkstoff.

Zumindest dürfte dann erst mal das Testosteron mitgehen.

Nachdem, was das PSA dann macht, wird man entscheiden müssen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## wolfi65

Hallo Leidensgenossen, ob ich freies oder gesammt Testo gemessen bekam weiss ich nicht. Auf dem Laborbericht steht: Testosteron "CLA"  45 ng/ml.
Der Normalwert ohne Blockade wäre 230-601 ng/ml. Aber ich habe eine neue Überlegung! Was wäre wenn ganz banal die Zweikammer-Spritze nicht richtig gemischt wurde ( Trockensupstanz mit der Trägerflüssigkeit )?? Und ich zuwenig bis keinen Wirkstoff gespritzt bekommen habe?? Die Erste Trenantone, bekam ich vom Uro selbst, die gut gewirkt hatte ( PSA von 314 auf 2.41 in 3 Monaten!! ) Die Zweite, von seiner Helferin! Kann es sein, dass Sie ein Fehler gemacht hat? Ich weiss das ist eine wilde Spekulation aber es wäre eine einfache Erklärung! 
Gruß an alle und danke für eure Antworten,
Wolfi65

----------


## plankton

Hallo wolfi65,
Deine Vermutung mit dem "nicht richtig mischen" von Trenantone oder auch Eligard, halte ich für durchaus richtig. Bei mir haben das früher die Ambulanz-Helferinnen gemacht, so wie das bei vielen Praxen der Fall ist. Seit ich einen ähnlichen "Fall" hatte, wie bei Dir, mische ich das immer selbst. Das Problem stellt sich bei den festen Implantaten wie z.B. Zoladex oder Profact nicht. Dafür ist die Nadel größer...
Dann gibt es aber auch Patienten, die auf ein Präparat nicht ansprechen. Ich würde zunächst mal das Präparat wechseln, mit anderem Wirkstoff, am besten auf ein festes Implantat und nach 6 Wochen nochmal Testosteron kontrollieren lassen.
Das freie Testosteron ist in diesem Falle unerheblich, das gesamte Testosteron muss unter Kastrationsniveau liegen (unter 0,5ng/ml). Alternativ kannst Du es auch mit Bicalutamid 150mg 1x1 täglich versuchen, kostet aber doppelt sowiel wie die Spritze, kann also sein daß das Dein Arzt deshalb nicht verordnet.
Alles Gute!

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo wolfi65,




> Auf dem Laborbericht steht: Testosteron "CLA"  45 ng/ml.
> Der Normalwert ohne Blockade wäre 230-601 ng/ml.



Hier ist immer noch laborangabenmässig der Wurm drin.





> Mein Testosteron-Wert -CLA- wurde mit 421 ng/dl gemessen (Normwert 230 - 601), also auch normal.



Wenn du 45 ng/dl hast, sind das 0,45 ng/ml.

Ein dl (Deziliter) hat 100 ml (Milliliter).

Das sind zwar nicht die 0,2 ng/ml Testosteron als wünschenswerter Kastratbereich, aber nach wirkungsloser Trenatone sieht das nicht aus.


Zu berücksichtigen wäre ein kleiner Unterschied je nach Messverfahren.

Mit dem ECLIA (Elektrochemiluminiszenzarray) liegt der Normbereich des Testosteron zwischen 3,5 und 8 ng/ml.

Mit dem CLA (Chemiluminiszenzarray) liegt der Normbereich des Testosteron zwischen 2,3 und 6 ng/ml.


Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Wolfi65,
bei mir hat der Arzt die Trenantonespritze gesetzt und hat dabei einen großen Spritzenabzess hingekriegt. Danach habe ich nur noch Enantone spritzen lassen. Und das von einem anderen Arzt, da die Praxis bei den Hausarzt nicht die sauberste war. Die Verteilung des Wirkstoffes ist besser bei einem Monat ( 28 Tage ) gegenüber der Dreimonatsspritze. Wie das mit der Bezahlung des Medikamentes ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da bei mir die BEK gezahlt hat.
Gruss Horst a

----------


## wolfi65

Hallo Mitstreiter, ich habe am 22.12.08, mir die 3. Trenantone geben lassen und das Bicalutamid, auf 150mg erhöht! In ca. 5-6 Wochen werde ich wieder die Blutwerte festsellen lassen. Die Spritze habe ich mir vom Onko geben lassen. Einen kleinen Efekt hatte das schon, ich habe keine Entzündung an der Einstichstelle bekommen wie letztes mal ( 4 Tage gerötet und Druck empfindlich). Mal sehen op das PSA wieder fällt? 
Ausserdem habe ich mir noch einen Termin,in der Urologie in Mainz ,geholt. Ich hatte schon einen am, 12.12. bei einem Jungen Diensthabenden Arzt in der Klinik, aber der war geschenkt! Der neue Termin soll bei einem Spezialisten der Klinik sein! Schaun mer mal !!

Noch ein Frohes Fest, Euch Allen! Wolfi65

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Wolfi,

wie sind die PSA Sprünge zu erklären? Ich würde dir eine FNAB und eine DNA-Z empfehlen, um die Malignität festzustellen. In der Regel, helfen uns mit entsprechender DNA die HB Versuche nicht viel, schon gar nicht lange. 

Auch die Casodexerhöhung kann in einigen Monaten kontraproduktiv sein. Zumindest war es bei mir so. Steigender PSA under 2 oder 3 HB und bei Absetzen, stark fallender PSA kann das bewirken.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## wolfi65

Hallo Mitstreiter, seit ich das Biclutamid auf 150mg erhöht habe fühle ich mich jeden Tag schlapper! Ich merke gerade zu, wie meine Kraft schwindet! Ist das eine der Nebenwirkungen des Bicaluamid´s oder geht jetzt der Krebs mit mir ab?? Ich wollte zum Skifahren aber daraus wird wohl nichts, so schlapp fühle ich mich und das bei diesen Schneeverhältnissen! Das "Neue Jahr" fängt für mich nicht gut an!!
Gruß Wolfi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Wolfi,

ich kann nur von mir sprechen, schlapp kenne ich nicht, ob PSA 740 oder wie jetzt 177 oder mehr. Wir haben einiges empfohlen, was sinnvoll wäre! 
Ich würde Blutwerte, großes Blutbild, T PSA LDH, die Leberwerte, evtl. die endoendokrinen Marker machen. 

Wie oft schon erwähnt, wirkt die Hormonblockade für Schwerbetroffene nicht lange.
Auch würde ich mit Metastasen nicht auf die Piste gehen, eher gemütlich wandern.
Meine Frau ruft zum Essen, Gruß Konrad

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Wolfi,

Korrigiere mal in deinem Profil die Zahlenwerte mit den Einheiten, hier scheint mir das Eine mit dem Anderem nicht zu stimmen und erst wenn das gemacht wurde, kann man eventuell erkennen was Dich so schlapp macht! Unterzuckerung?

in deinem Profil sehe ich 


> Wolfi: HbA1c 6,4 mg/dl ohne Med.


 Diesen Wert in Einheiten werden nicht in mg/dl geschrieben sondern in *% = Prozenten* geschrieben, Bitte nicht mit dem Tageszucker Messung verwechseln!

Du hast Metastasen und im Profil kann ich von Zometa Infusionen nichts lesen, bekommst Du keine oder hast es vergessen einzutragen. Diese Metastasen könnten auch der Grund für deine Schlappheit sein, obwohl dein Testosteronwert bei 45 ? ng/ml ist es nicht und nmol/l währe viel zu hoch bei deiner HB = Trenantone und Casodex 150 mg, meine ich!

Knochendichtemessung mit q-CT machen lassen, mit Sicherheit hast Du Osteoporose!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## LudwigS

Das hatten wir schon *hier* geklärt.

T=0,45 ng/ml

Das ist nahezu Kastratbereich und ist mit mehr oder weniger grosser Schwäche verbunden.

Bei mir liegt das zwar 7 Jahre zurück, aber ist noch voll unangenehmer Erinnerungen - nach 50 Stufen oder 100m Höhenunterschied Wandern musste ich erst mal 10 min pausieren.

Heute, nach 7 Jahren, aber mit Testosteron wie in Jugendzeiten - jogge ich das ohne besondere Mühe hoch.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Helmut.2

Danke LudwigS!

Lieber Wolfi65, Bitte korrigiere dein Profil, -Zahlenwerte mit Einheiten insbesondere- es ist in deiner Interesse!
Übrigens, LudwigS hat völlig Recht, dein Testos-Wert ist jetzt sehr niedrig und daher bist Du so nieder geschlagen!



> T=0,45 ng/ml
> 
> Das ist nahezu Kastratbereich und ist mit mehr oder weniger grosser Schwäche verbunden.


 Dann ist ja fast alles geklärt!

*Unbedingt*, Zahlenwerte -mit od. ohne Komma oder Punkt- und die Einheiten dazu, sind untrennbar miteinander verbunden, sonst sind Missverständnisse vor programmiert!
Gruß, Helmut

----------

